

How Animals Communicate via Pheromones - mhb
http://www.americanscientist.org/issues/feature/2015/2/animals-communicate-via-pheromones/99999

======
jonathansizz
I'd recommend an _American Scientist_ subscription to everyone with an
interest in science and engineering.

It occupies a kind of middle ground by being both engagingly written and
substantive in content: not dry like _Nature_ or _Science_ , but not
simplistic and sensationalist like _Discover_ or _Scientific American_.

------
wppick
Coming from a software engineer paradigm I find stuff like this really
interesting. I think the worlds of biology and software should move closer
together. Learning the basics about genetics and complexity theory in animals
has made me consider how infantile our software is compared to existing
natural systems.

~~~
IndianAstronaut
There are a few interesting optimization algorithms, metaheuristic algorithms,
which often use animal behavior and signaling as a basis.

Seeing posts like this inspires me to pursue some pheromone research I used to
do and translate that into an algorithm.

